# A Gateway to Malaysia - The Gerbang Perdana



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The GSB Project involves the relocation of the existing Customs, Immigration and Quarantine ("CIQ") facilities to the present Johor Bahru railway station at Bukit Chagar and to replace part of the Causeway with a road bridge and a rail bridge, including the construction of other related infrastructure and amenities on a fast-track basis. GERBANG has been appointed by the Government of Malaysia (the "Government") as the Design & Build contractor for the GSB Project.

The Johor Causeway (the "Causeway"), built in 1920 and officially opened in 1924 is frequently congested and no longer adequate in catering to the increasing level of traffic between Malaysia and Singapore. The Causeway suffers from traffic congestion during peak hours, public holidays and festivals. The main focus of the road network in Johor Bahru is in the Johor Bahru Central Business District ("Johor Bahru CBD"), which has evolved around the Causeway linking to Singapore. Thus, the traffic pattern in Johor Bahru CBD is very much connected to what happens at the Causeway.
The official site


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*PROJECT SITE*

The site is located at Bukit Chagar, Johor Bahru and covers an estimated area of 106.632 acres with the new CIQ Complex occupying about half the area size, while the balance would be used for constructing supporting facilities. 

The new CIQ Complex will be constructed to the northeast of the existing Johor Bahru Railway Station and is about 0.7 kilometres from the present CIQ facilities.

Johor (Malaysia)
^
'
'








'
'
'
V
Singapore


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> The main CIQ Building










> The Johor Bahru Sentral Terminal
(comprising the City Railway and Public Transit stations).


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Visit by YAB Dato' Abdul Ghani Othman
Menteri Besar Johor
> 20 November 2003











OTHER WORKING VISITS


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Really nice project, the design on parts of the roof of the terminal looks interesting, thanks for posting nazrey...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Gerbang Perdana And JKR Told To Provide Contingency Plans For Bridge* 
April 23, 2005 18:28 PM




*JOHOR BAHARU, April 23 (Bernama) -- The developer for the Gerbang Selatan Bersepadu (GSB) project, Gerbang Perdana Sdn Bhd and the Public Works Department (JKR) have been told to prepare a proposal paper for an alternative bridge if Malaysia and Singapore fail to agree on the construction of the bridge to replace the Johor Causeway.*

Works Minister Datuk Seri S. Samy Vellu, in issuing the directive. said the move was necessary to ensure the GSB project was not delayed merely because both countries failed to agree on the design of the bridge to replace the Johore Causeway, which is a component of the GSB.

"I give the JKR and Gerbang Perdana nine days from today to complete the proposal paper and the necessary drawings. I will look at them when I return from overseas on May 3 and will submit them to the Prime Minister and Deputy Prime Minister on May 4," he told reporters after visiting the GSB project site at Bukit Chagar, here.

Samy Vellu said among other things, the bridge under the contingency plan would have four lanes each way and would be linked directly to the Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) Complex in Bukit Chagar from the Johore Causeway on the Malaysian border.

"If both sides fail to reach agreement, we will continue with this (contingency plan). We will demolish the Johor Causeway on our side of the border and from there, we will build the bridge which will be 18 metres above the sea level to enable small ships to pass through," he said.

The minister also said that the bridge would be straight which was more suitable compared to the one with a curved design desired by Singapore.

The construction of the bridge to replace the Johor Causeway was postponed in the middle of last year following the failure of both countries to reach agreement on the design of the bridge.

Samy Vellu said he did not know about the progress of the discussion as it was being handled by the foreign ministries of both countries.

On the GSB, he said so far 63 per cent of the RM2.3 billion project had been completed.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Samy: Come up with new bridge design




JOHOR BARU: The developer of the RM2.3bil Integrated Southern Gateway project here and the Public Works Department have been asked to come out with an alternative design for the proposed bridge to replace the Causeway. 

Works Minister Datuk Seri S. Samy Vellu, in issuing the directive said the move was necessary to ensure the project was not delayed merely because Malaysia and Singapore had failed to agree on the design of the bridge. 

“If both sides fail to reach agreement, we will continue with this (contingency plan). 

“We will demolish the causeway on our side of the border and from there, we will build a bridge which will be 18m above sea level to enable small ships to pass through,” he said here yesterday. 

Samy Vellu was earlier briefed on the progress of the project at its site office in Bukit Cagar here. 

The minister said the developer, Gerbang Perdana Sdn Bhd and the PWD have been given until May 3 to submit the alternative design of the bridge, which he would submit to the Prime Minister (Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi) and his deputy (Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak). 

Samy Vellu said the bridge would be straight, adding that it would be more suitable than the original curved design desired by Singapore. 














_PROGRESS REPORT: Samy Vellu taking a closer look at the model of the bridge during his visit to the Integrated Southern Gateway project in Johor Baru yesterday._ 







Work on the bridge, to replace the 1.5km-long Causeway, failed to take off when Singapore disagreed about the project several years back. 

This standoff prompted Malaysia to “go it alone” with then prime minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad saying there was no choice but to opt for a “curved” bridge due to environmental and commercial necessities. 

The project encompasses a Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) complex, together with a swing railway bridge and a traffic bridge, which were all scheduled for completion in 2007. 

The construction of the CIQ complex, which started in 2003, is 63% completed, said Samy Vellu. 

“I don’t know what the status of the negotiation is, but I think we cannot be made to wait for their agreement,” Samy Vellu said.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Working visit by YB Dato’ Seri S. Samy Vellu, Minister of Works to Gerbang Selatan Bersepadu (GSB) project office at Johor Bahru on* 
23 April 2005



On 23 April 2005, The Minister of Works Malaysia, YB Dato’ Seri S. Samy Vellu made a working visit to the Gerbang Selatan Bersepadu (GSB) project office at Johor Bahru. Accompanying the Minister was YB Dato’ Palaniel a/l K. Govindasamy, Deputy Minister of Women & Family Development, YB Dato’ Veerasingam a/l Suppiah, Deputy Minister of Domestic Trade & Consumer Affiars, Tan Sri Dato’ Ir. Hj. Zaini Omar, Director General of Public Works Department (PWD) and his deputy, Ir. Dr Judin Abdul Karim.

His arrival at the airport was received by YBhg Dato’ Ir. Mohd Noor Yaacob, Director of PWD Johor, Ir. Anton Sebastian, Construction Director of JKR for GSB Project, YBhg Dato Yahya A. Jalil, Managing Director of Gerbang Perdana Sdn Bhd (GPSB), YB Dato’ K.S. Balakrishnan, Chairman, MIC Johor State and YB Datuk Krishnasamy a/l Shiman, ADUN Johor (Tenggaroh).












On arrival at JB Office, YB Dato’ Seri was greeted by Tn. Hj. Azahar Abdul Aziz, Finance Director of Gerbang Perdana Sdn Bhd (GPSB), Tn Hj Rostam Razali, Operations Director of GPSB and representatives of PWD and staff of GPSB.



















His visit commenced at 11.20a.m. with a GSB Project Progress briefing and visual presentation by Ir. Anton Sebastian. The one-hour presentation included current work progress, a 4D visual scheduling model of the entire GSB project and Q&A session.

Subsequently, YB Dato’ Seri attended a 20 minutes press conference whereby YB Dato’ Seri expressed the need to have an alternative design of a bridge on Malaysian side of the causeway if talks between Malaysia and Singapore fail. GPSB and PWD were given until May 3 to submit the alternative design of the bridge.

Before ending the visit, YB Dato’ Seri and his entourage proceeded to the exhibition hall where they viewed the project model of GSB. Later, all guests bid their farewell at 1.00 p.m.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Nice! But I would be better with some high rises over there!


----------



## gurukool (Apr 20, 2005)

is there some watch tower or something just behind the abutments of the bridge ?


----------



## Jasonhouse (Jul 27, 2002)

This is not a highrise project, and belongs in the transportation forum.


----------

